# Dare To Bowhunt ROCKS!!



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Just a quick note to say thank you to Lammie and Allison for an outstanding South African experience. Everything was perfect. The hunting, the food, the atmosphere, the lodge, the weather... everything! I couldn't have asked for anything else to make this trip any better. I will go back to South Africa. I cant wait. 

Here are a few pix of our hunt. I won't post any of Landrovers pix. I dont want to steal his thunder! And let me tell you, he has some thunder!!


----------



## Hoof (Jun 17, 2005)

Dang and I thought ya'll were hunting at Thompson Temples all this time ! Congrats Lt.Dan !


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Very, very nice !!!
Congrats !! :darkbeer:


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Hoof said:


> Dang and I thought ya'll were hunting at Thompson Temples all this time ! Congrats Lt.Dan !


Dam it boy! Now that just aint right! The skinners living quarters were nicer than TT's place!


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Glad you had a good time. Nice pics!


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Congrats*

Great to see you guys having success on some fine animals.

Tell us more about your experience you had hunting here in South Africa.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Also from me a big congrats. Nice animals you earn. I hope to have success today in the afternoon by a duiker.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats guys - everlasting memories


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great looking animals all around, congrats!


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

here are a few pix from our hunt. Again, everything was firs class. Couldn't have asked for better hosts. I will definately go back. Just wish there was a way around the 18 hout plane ride!


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

just a few more pix


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

one more time.


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Awesome is all I can say about this hunt. I am ruined! Yall wont be able to beat me away from South Africa with a stick! Kudu and Gemsbok are the top two on my list WHEN I return! Maybe an nyala. But, I have to save a couple of animals for the 3rd hunt!


----------



## GrootWildJagter (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats with some nice trophys.

Glad you enjoyed our country, must say I think it would be ard not to enjoy it!:wink:


----------

